# refreshes breath; clears clears sinuses, soothes throat



## natasat

Hi! Can you please translate this in Romanian for me:

-refreshes breath; clears clears sinuses, soothes throat

Thank you


----------



## farscape

You could use something like this

- refrişează/împrospătează halena (refreshes breath)
- curăţă/desfundă sinusurile nazale (clears sinuses)
- calmează usturimea din gât (soothes throat)

Later,


----------



## pro_niger

farscape, I think the first question should be for whom/what purposes does she(?) need the translation, because I can guarantee you that there aren`t many Romanians who use the word *refrişează* or know the word *halena*. 

Just a thought!
Aurel


----------



## farscape

Hmm, Google (and also) doesn't quite agree with you - the intent was to use the least amount of words as for an advertisement/product label.

One could also use "împrospătează respiraţia" which is kind of vague or "alungă respiraţia urât mirositoare" which is a bit misleading . There you have it 

Best,


----------



## natasat

Thank you all very much! Farscape, my colleague recomanded you already!


----------

